# Carb/ITB filter info request:



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

i am currently running foam "sock" filters on my itb's, and am beginning to look intoa new filter setup for this spring/summer. 
i am aware that the sock filters really are not an optimal solution, but they work for now. ITG and Pipercross are the main foam panel filter units out there, and probably a few others floating around that i just havent found yet. 
ive also been wondering about the use of a filter system with a metal plate in front and filter on the sides (like side draft carb filters). surely they are better than socks, but are they strictly for creating laminar flow for fuel atomization in carb applications? would a foam filter be best suited for an itb application?
can anyone provide me with other companies that offer this type of filter, as well as reading material on the pros/cons of filter types? i havent found much information on these topics, and thought maybe some other people have had more luck than me in their searches.
thanks, and P4V:


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (mk2dubbin)*

from what i found while researching this, a sheet metal or similar plenum style around the throttles with a cone filter is the best way to get even air across all cylinders. in further research i saw that 99% of race cars that run itb's chose this route and routed the intake filter into a good place that gets a solid flow of cold air. IMO that is the route that is the best, and where i would have gone if i kept the itb's. Then you can take an play with lengths to get the maximum performance.
ITG makes a plastic plenum type setup for itb's/carbs, but its kind tough to find, it is on their site if you cruise around long enough


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_from what i found while researching this, a sheet metal or similar plenum style around the throttles with a cone filter is the best way to get even air across all cylinders. in further research i saw that 99% of race cars that run itb's chose this route and routed the intake filter into a good place that gets a solid flow of cold air. IMO that is the route that is the best, and where i would have gone if i kept the itb's. Then you can take an play with lengths to get the maximum performance.
ITG makes a plastic plenum type setup for itb's/carbs, but its kind tough to find, it is on their site if you cruise around long enough









Did you mean this.....
http://www.merlinmotorsport.co....html


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (H2Zero)*

thats the type of filter i was speaking of, but not what vwralley was referring to. pipercross and twm both make a plastic/fiberglas plenum that you can attach a cone filter or tubing to a remote filter. 
from my understanding though from talking to some people more knowledgable than myself - those boxes are more for sound dampening than performance due to the small plenum volume. it really would probably make no difference to my motor since the head isnt heavily worked to move a lot of air, but i just want a filter setup.
thanks for the help so far!


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (mk2dubbin)*

sorry but no pictures. however i have a dual 45 webered 16 valve in a rabbit that uses an itg dome filter. looks like a cigar cut in half lengthwise, that is mounted to an aluminum backing plate thain turn is mounted between the air horns and the intake side of the carburetors. you can also use it for throttle bodies. one thing though is that i have a custom built, side mounted radiator so it is out of the way of the carbs and filter. if you have a typical, stock type radiator . this filter setup may not work. the model i have is an itg " megaflow " jc 70 that i had made to my specs because you want clearance inside the filter between the front and sides of the air horns and the filter. this setup looks and works very well but they are not cheap. i think i paid about $200 2 years ago. thare is a place called coast fabrication in cali. that is a dealer for them. good luck


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (mk2dubbin)*

Or you could run no filters







*Not safe for street driving*


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (eurotrashrabbit)*

i checked out your plenum at h2o last fall and it looked great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (mk2dubbin)*

pipercross and brandX overlay comparison:








cross section comparison:








i think the square filter will allow the air to pass around the bell mouth better, plus theres more clearance up front as well. just gotta save up the money.
one company i talked to said that the difference between a full foam front filter and a metal faced filter is mostly appearance with perhaps a little better flow with the full foam front due to more surface area to pull air thru. 
turbulence thru the foam is apparently not an issue under 100mph.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (mk2dubbin)*

Mine
























Found at http://www.jenvey.co.uk/


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (frechem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frechem* »_Mine










you have so much engine space. are the throttles Jenvey too? I am still sourcing for filters, a lot of people here says the socks are not as good as the ones in the above pic .... 
In terms of sound dampening can anyone confer if this is true?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (H2Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_Are the throttles Jenvey too?

Yes


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (frechem)*

I'll be running TWM series 2000 48mm ITBs.
















I'm planning on using their carbon fiber airbox and a remote filter in an effort to draw air from a cooler position. Here the link: http://www.twminduction.com/airbox.htm


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (brownhound)*

Sorry for the Honda content, but here's a few pics of one of my engine builders race cars running TWM ITBs & TWM CF air box with an in-line cone filter canister and cold air inlet duct.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (brownhound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brownhound* »_










forgive me but won't this filter set up defeats going ITB? Would this be same as the original 16v with the plenum?


----------



## brownhound (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (H2Zero)*

Just curious, if you could elaborate how this set-up "defeats going ITB?"


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (H2Zero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_
forgive me but won't this filter set up defeats going ITB? Would this be same as the original 16v with the plenum?









No, there's a BIG difference between this and a stock plenum that being the position of the throttles. With this set-up, the plenum is always at or very near atmospheric pressure and the port vacuum of each cylinder is largely isolated from the other cylinders provided the filter and supply plumbing are clean and adequately sized.



_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:21 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
No, there's a BIG difference between this and a stock plenum that being the position of the throttles. With this set-up, the plenum is always at or very near atmospheric pressure and the port vacuum of each cylinder is largely isolated from the other cylinders provided the filter and supply plumbing are clean and adequately sized.

_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 6:21 PM 2-14-2008_

thanks for the explanation. where can i get one of those?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Carb/ITB filter info request: (H2Zero)*

Look up a few posts, Brownhound gave a link at the end of his first post. Also, something like that would be pretty easy for anyone with a bit of fiberglass experience to fab up


----------

